# Go to river bait



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i am starting to get use to the rivers around here and it seems that the guys i fish with use about the same baits. i was just wondering what everone's go to bait(s) are. This is for the river so if you list a bait, list the river you use it in. ill start

speed worm anything purple...choctawhatchee

i have seen alot of people throwing a spinnerbait, but i have yet to have even a bump on one. 

i am asking for bass, but if you fish for anything else throw it out there, but list what its for :thumbsup:


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Fish a Buzzbait on upper escambia north of quintette bridge. 

Early morning, middle of summer day, or early evening, cloudy or not cloudy for producing "legal" bass on north escambia day in and day out a buzzbait is tough to beat. 

Vary your color of the buzzbait based on water clarity - darker colors (up to jet black) the clearer the water.

mark


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

My go to bait is the Zoom OL Monster in June Bug or Watermelon Red color Texas rigged with a 1/8 once Tungsten weight unpegged. 

My second go to bait is the Zoom Trick Worm in Black or June Bug rigged weightless. 

My third go to bait is a Senko in Pumpkin Seed rigged weightless for tossing under docks and under low hanging bushes. 

I use these set ups on the Yellow River, East River, and Blackwater. 

KsB


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Try the good 'ole Snagless Sally in yellow. Gold blade in overcast conditions, silver in sunny. Try a red soft plastic trailer. It will surprise you!


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks for the input guys. i have tried the buzzbait as its my favorite bait, but i havent gotten anything to swipe at it.


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

I have been fishing a big spinner bait almost exclusively this summer in the main river, and done well. I like to use big tubes or bush hogs for trailers. the bigger the better. have also had a fair amount of luck pitching big jigs with trailers to structure when the fish are less active. but either a spinner or a jig, its a slow retrieve.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

that's gotta be a big profile to put a brush hog on a spinnerbait. i have read article that saw use big profiles when the water heats up. might have to give it a try.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Was your spinnerbait with brush hog used on slack water or in current? That would be a big profile seeing that not many river fish are very large (5+ pounds). Just wondering...

KsB


----------

